
Excluded, intimidated and harassed: LGBT physicists face discrimination - kafkaesq
http://www.nature.com/news/excluded-intimidated-and-harassed-lgbt-physicists-face-discrimination-1.19614
======
hbogert
> Problems faced by transgender physicists included colleagues who failed to
> respect their gender

> identity — for example, by using the wrong name or pronoun to refer to them
> — and a lack of toilet

> facilities that they felt comfortable and safe in using.

That's a bit harsh against the colleagues who might've had no ill intent, and
simply forget to use the "proper" pronoun.

As for toilets.. really? -- I have a big problem with peeing in a urinal with
people standing next to me, can I call myself discriminated if there are no
means to have a toilet to myself?

This article reminds me a lot of a South park episode of last season.

